# deflasked seedlings



## McKatelyn (Mar 24, 2010)

Its so excited spring in finally here. Out here in Chicago we had our first 70 degree day (snowed all next day lol). I was pokeing around the garden looking at my Cyps and even dug up a deflasked seedling from last season. They look great. This got me thinking about this coming year. I ordered 70 more deflasked seedling of a few dif hybrids and want to make a little change for this year. I grow them in a mix of 1 part aquarium gravel, 1 part soil perfector, and 1 part soil master with no top cover. This year, I was thinking of changeing it to equal parts soil master, soil perfector, and perlite to make it a lighter mix for the seedling. I also was thinking of adding a thin layer of small size orchid fir bark as a mulch on top to stabalize everything. I don't have much experience with seedling and was wondering if this sounds like a good setup or if the mulch on seedlings is asking for trouble?


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello in my experience it is better to do not too much. 
The mulch in the first growing year could couse problems. Mr Frosch in Germany says only a good drained and water keeping granula. A lot of use only seramis, because it is light and hold water and very good drainaged. 
I ad at some kinds who like more water a little perlite. But only for this kinds. 
At the most Hybrids seedlings it could work. 
At the moment my fargesii seedlings looking out of the mix.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds fine Kate, but I'd avoid the fir bark. There are just too many resident fungi inherently in there and it makes a good habitat for invading fungi and bacteria. Keep the medium clean and airy, that's all. Most growers have found that organic free compost is the best bet the first few years. Just my three cents.

Have fun!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2010)

organic free compost - for what?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, Kate,

Perlite is fine but rain will make it float to the top, then away after a while. I do often use perlite for seedlings in flats in the shadehouse. It makes for a much lighter bench! Like the others, I would stay away from even fine bark. I have tried that in the past on Cyp's outside and even the small stuff makes it very difficult for the stems to pass through. If you want to use some sort of organic mulch (I recommend against it) then cutting pine needles into short pieces will not compact and will help keep the medium surface a bit more most. Pine needles also dont support as many bacteria and fungi - but they do support some.

Congrats on the seedlings! I cant wait for warmer weather here. The refrigerated Cyp seedlings for this season are behaving but the Bletilla and Dactylorhiza are all breaking dormancy as they always do and beginning to fill the basement. 

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 25, 2010)

NYEric said:


> organic free compost - for what?



Because some people water too much!:rollhappy:


----------



## McKatelyn (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the great help guys. Last year, I found myself needing to water every day when it didn't rain because the seramis lets you know when the top layer dries. I was thinking the mulch would stabalize everything but I guess its not worth the risk.


----------

